# Two Man Team Tactics Course



## irishsnipe (Nov 24, 2006)

The Maynard Police will be hosting Khyber International training - Two Man Team Tactics Course on Nov 19th and 20th. This is a fast paced, interactive course specifically designed for personnel who require an enhanced knowledge of individual and two man team tactics and there applications in critical, real world situations. For further information and registration visit the Khyber website at Home Department contact is Det. Duggan at 978-897-1011


----------

